# Lidl Fahrradschuhe



## Paradoxxx (2. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Biker!

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen - Für und Wider von Billigklamotten und Schuhen vom Discounter, Befürworter und Gegner, Lidl, Aldi und Co. vs. Markenfetischisten usw... (ihr wisst ja!  )

Mich würde lediglich interessieren, ob jemand zu der Herstellerfirma (der ab 06.03.08 erhältlichen Fahrradschuhe bei Lidl) Angaben machen kann und ob diese etwas taugen!?







MfG

Christian


----------



## simoneginamaria (2. März 2008)

Hallo Paradoxxx,

dies ist mein erster Post hier aber ich lese im Forum schon seit zirka zwei drei Jahren mit. Ich bin sonst kein Fetischist von diesen billig Klamotten aber die Schuhe von lidl fahre ich seit zirka einem Jahr und bin voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (2. März 2008)

Zustimmung! Für den Preis top!


----------



## Chicane (2. März 2008)

Habe auch 2 Paar von denen. Für den Preis echt top! Zwar leiert inzwischen der Klettverschluss aus, aber nichts wildes.

Und das Schönste ist: Mit den Schuhen kann man auch mal ein paar Meter laufen!

Gruß


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (2. März 2008)

hab die schuhe auch schon seit ca eine jahr, sind garnicht mal so übel, solltest dir nur einlagen reinmachen, mir schlafen nämlcih sonst die rechten zehe ein und mein fuß rutscht in alle richtungen (hab wohl die falsche größe erwischt)...aber sonst sind die total klasse, man kann auch mal 6km mit denen laufen (ja flickzeug ist schon ne feine sache, aber ohne luftpumpe...)...


----------



## AntaresH (2. März 2008)

Hallo

habe die Schuhe auch seid 1 Jahr---keine probleme und für den Preis Top...und es ist wirklich so, das man mit denen auch laufen kann


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. März 2008)

Die sehen ja richtig schick aus.


----------



## Paradoxxx (2. März 2008)

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten! 

Ich finde die Schuhe optisch auch sehr ansprechend. Ich hoffe nur, da meine Schuhgröße im Bereich 46-47 liegt, daß mir die 46er passen werden...


----------



## Chicane (2. März 2008)

Ich habe zwischen 44 & 45, je nachdem. Die Schuhe von Lidl haben mir in Größe 44 gut gepasst! Könntest also Glück haben!

Gruß


----------



## SnicTG (2. März 2008)

Hallo



Bezüglich dem Design kann ich den wo auch immer beheimateten Produzenten nur zum perfekten Kopieren Gratulieren.
Ich sag nur Specialized Taho !!!
Toller Designklau. Danke Lidl.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Paradoxxx (2. März 2008)

SnicTG schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Discounter wie Lidl aus der letzten dunklen Ecke von Hinterasien oder einem Fitschi-Händler hinter der tschechischen Grenze beliefert wird...

Viel eher ist davon auszugehen, daß Hersteller wie Specialized und der Lidl-Produzent die gleiche Anschrift haben und nur eine Hausnummer auseinanderliegen.

Wie auch immer: 80,- und 20,- für ein Paar Fahrradschuhe, die optisch fast identisch sind, sind schon ein Unterschied!  

Ich werde jedenfalls mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnicTG (2. März 2008)

Hallo



Na klar, 60â¬ ist eine Menge. Mir ist das eigentlich auch wurscht wie diese Preise zustande kommen. Mir ging es nur um das Design. Da sehe ich halt klaren Diebstahl. Wenn Du oder Ich Schuhe herstellen wÃ¼rden, wÃ¼rden wir eventuell anders reagieren.


GruÃ Thomas 


ps. Wenn ich keine Taho hÃ¤tte wÃ¤hren die Lidl Teile eine Ãberlegung wert.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (2. März 2008)

die schuhe werden von ein und demselben hersteller sein. halt b-ware. wer nicht rennmäßig unterwegs ist, solche fahrer haben eh andere modelle, wird damit bestimmt zufrieden sein.

mfg
frank

sollte lidl mal sidis haben, schaue ich auch mal vorbei. sagt also bescheid  
hosen habe ich von aldi und tschibo schon


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. März 2008)

SnicTG schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die werden sich auch vom gleichen produzent in china sein.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (2. März 2008)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> die werden sich auch vom gleichen produzent in china sein.



du hast beitrag nr. 14, schau mal beitrag nr. 13   

mfg
frank


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. März 2008)

Hab auch ein Paar von den Schuhen seit einer ganzen Weile in Gebrauch. Bisher keine Klagen. 
In einer MTB-Zeitung waren mal günstige Schuhe von Scott getestet, die optisch sehr ähnlich waren - sowohl Sohle als auch Schnittmuster, Schnürung, Abdecklasche. Wenn es nicht der gleiche Zulieferer ist, so sind die von Lidl zumindest gut gemachte Plagiate. Die Scott wurden damals mit Gut getestet. Dasselbe würde ich auch meinen Lidl-Dingern geben.

Noch zur Größe: Habe 45-46 bei meinen normalen Straßenschuhen. 45 paßt bei diesen hier.


----------



## spudi (2. März 2008)

Schau hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301717&page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravopunk (3. März 2008)

Empfehlt ihr die Schuhe auch zur Verwendung mit Klickpedalen? Vor allem bzgl. der Steifigkeit und wegen den über das Profil herausragenden Metallplatten.

Ich habe noch kein einziges Paar Klickpedalschuhe und wüsste gerne, ob ich mir die 20 lieber sparen sollte, um sie in "bessere" Schuhe investieren.


----------



## spudi (3. März 2008)

Verdammt, lesen hilft!

--->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=301717&page=4

noch genauer...

---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4529109&postcount=80


----------



## ThK (3. März 2008)

Werde die auch mal ausprobieren.

@Spudi 
Dein Link tut es nicht ...
Wirft nen 404 raus


----------



## bravopunk (3. März 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> Verdammt, lesen hilft!
> 
> --->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=301717&page=4
> 
> ...



Der eine Thread geht leider nicht und den zweiten habe ich bereits gelesen. Deswegen habe ich doch ausdrücklich auf die von dir angesprochene Problematik hingewiesen. Leider ist dein Beitrag mit der Einschätzung "für Klickies eingeschränkt gut" für mich nicht zufriedenstellend verwertbar. Deshalb hätte ich gern noch ein paar andere Meinungen eingeholt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. März 2008)

Wenn Du auf Asphalt o.ä. rumläufst, knirscht es ziemlich böse. Wenn Du die Schuhe im Wald benutzt, ist das überhaupt kein Problem.
Ich benutze sie trotzdem auch am Rennrad.


----------



## spudi (3. März 2008)

Die Links führen beide zum selben Thread.
Komisch, das der eine nicht geht. Ist derselbe Link wie mein Post zuvor.

Hast Du denn schon Klickpedale?
ich sage mal, wenn man mit den Schuhen eh nur fährt, ist das mit dem Bodenkontakt kein Problem.
Im Gelände merkt man den Bodenkontakt beim schieben auch überhaupt nicht. Erst wenn man auf Asphalt läuft, da stört es. Und auf Asphalt schiebt man ja eigentlich nicht...

Mich stört es immer nur auf dem Weg vom Fahrrad in die Wohnung oder zur Arbeitstelle.
Sonst hab ich kein Problem damit.
Ich habe sie vor einem Jahr gekauft, weil ich mich komplett mit Radklamotten ausstatten musste. Da wollte ich Geld sparen.
Jetzt wo ich alles an Klamotten habe was man braucht, würde ich mir andere Schuhe kaufen, bei denen das Profil hoch genug ist.

Karsten


----------



## bravopunk (3. März 2008)

Dankeschön 

Dann werde ich mir mal die Schuhe am Donnerstag anschauen gehen. bei Lidl ist Bder Umtausch, wenn sie mich doch nicht überzeugen sollten, hoffentlich ähnlich unproblematisch wie bei Aldi 

Die entsprechenden Pedale besitze ich schon. Ich habe damals zum Fahrrad gleich welche mit Plattform- und Klickseite gekauft.


----------



## Kil'Jaeden (3. März 2008)

ich hab mir die schuhe letztes jahr gekauft,vielleicht nen anderes modell,aber mir persönlich haben die garnicht zugesagt,fand die von der verarbeitung recht schlecht und gesessen haben sie auch nicht so gut,habe mir dann im schlussverkauf nen satz 661 expert für 10 mehr geholt und ich finde das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2008)

SnicTG schrieb:


> Hallo
> BezÃ¼glich dem Design kann ich den wo auch immer beheimateten Produzenten nur zum perfekten Kopieren Gratulieren.
> Ich sag nur Specialized Taho !!!
> Toller Designklau. Danke Lidl.
> GruÃ Thomas



Die Taho habe ich auch. 
Da knirscht es auch auf Asphalt. Die behalte ich fÃ¼rs einklicken.

Ich fahre jetzt aber Plattform Pedale. Mit den geschraubten Stiften leiden die Sohlen stark.
Da kann man es sich leisten, so ein Paar im Jahr zu verschleiÃen.  
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir Wanderschuhe von Aldi fÃ¼r 20â¬ geholt und
werde die von Lidl zumindest mal anprobieren.
Sonst warte ich wieder auf Aldi.

Auch die Handschuhe fÃ¼r 2,99â¬ werde ich mir ansehen.
Wenn es nicht passt bleiben die Sachen im Laden.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. März 2008)

ich hab mir letztes jahr auch diese schuhe von lidl gekauft... hab sie einmal gefahren und seitem nimmer... es lag daran dass sie total winddurchlässig sind und ich bei schon recht kühlem wetter damit gefahren bin... meine füße waren in kürzester zeit eisklumpen... vllt sind sie was für den sommer, naja ich hab mir andere gekauft von shimano und seitdem happy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamikaze0612 (4. März 2008)

das stimmt allerdings, meine füße hab ich nach einer knappen stunde bei um die 0°C vor kälte nicht mehr gespürt...aber dafür sind die im sommer umso angenehmer...bin sogar am überlegen ob ich mir die wieder von lidl hole, aber da meine noch ganz sind und im mom auch 20euro für mich viel sind...


----------



## GTdanni (4. März 2008)

Mhh Leute, also fÃ¤llt nur mir auf das die Dinger schon 100m gegen den Wind genauso billig aussehen wie die restlichen Aldi/Lidl/Plus etc Schuhe (Wanderschuhe/Laufschuhe/NordicWalkingSchuhe). 
FÃ¼r 20â¬ kann der Schuh nur Mist sein. 
Laut Bild hat der Schuh eine feste Stellung fÃ¼r den Cleat?! Das ist ja wohl grober Unfug, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. 
Die Dinger haben mit Spezi Schuhen sicher nichts zu tun. (auÃer dem Aussehen vielleicht)  
Da lieber gebt nen paar Euro mehr aus und kauft mal nen richtigen Radschuh, die Tourer Modelle von Diadora sind relativ gÃ¼nstig und halten ewig. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Chicane (4. März 2008)

Noch nie die Schuhe getragen und schon drüber herziehen  Natürlich lassen sich die Cleats verstellen, würde ja sonst keinen Sinn machen. Auf dem Foto ist nur eine Abdeckung drüber, welche abgeschraubt werden kann.

Ich denke viele fahren neben den Lidl-Schuhen auch andere, teurere und können die somit gut vergleichen (inkl. mir).

Und für den Winter sind sie wirklich zu winddurchlässig, dafür sind sie aber, wie schon gesagt wurde, für den Sommer ideal

Gruß


----------



## simoneginamaria (4. März 2008)

Die Schuhe haben nicht nur eine Stellung fÃ¼r die Clats, sie sind auf einer LÃ¤nge von ca. 3cm verschiebbar. Und Wenn man kalte FÃ¼Ãe hat Kauft man sich fÃ¼r 20-30â¬ ein paar Neopren Ãberschuhe, dann ist man bei 40-50â¬ und hat Sommer und Winterschuhe in einem.


----------



## GTdanni (4. März 2008)

Ok dann nehm ich das mit den Cleats zurück, so richtig konnte ich das auch nicht glauben.  

Aber ich glaube eben nicht das es für 20 vernünftige Radschuhe geben kann. Und ich hab auch schon einige Billigschuhe gekauft und mich immerwieder geärgert. 
Geärgert hab ich mich aber auch schon über teure Schuhe.  

Naja, am Ende steckt jeder selber seine krummen Stinkefüsse in die Schuhe und urteilt selbst. 

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spass beim radfahren. 

Cu danni 


Und als Zeichen meiner Reue hier noch der Beweis.


----------



## The Body (4. März 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube eben nicht das es für 20 vernünftige Radschuhe geben kann. Und ich hab auch schon einige Billigschuhe gekauft und mich immerwieder geärgert.
> Geärgert hab ich mich aber auch schon über teure Schuhe.



Da gabs letztens mal so einen Test von "normalen" Laufschuhen.
Adidas mit Motor und Sensoren drin für müde 250.- gegen 20.- Deichmann-Laufschuhe.
Beide haben sich von Verarbeitung und vom Tragekomfort nichts genommen.

Also nicht alles was preiswert ist muss Mist sein. Halt alles Glückssache.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. März 2008)

Chicane schrieb:


> Ich denke viele fahren neben den Lidl-Schuhen auch andere, teurere und können die somit gut vergleichen (inkl. mir).
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Paradoxxx (5. März 2008)

Ich habe die Schuhe soeben bei Lidl im Lager anprobieren dürfen und ein Paar zurückgelegt. Verkauf ist leider erst ab morgen früh möglich. 

Es war nur eine Farbkombination der Schuhe verfügbar und diese weicht von den Abbildungen der Lidl-Internetseite ab. Geht aber eher in Richtung der Rotschwarz-Ausführung, allerdings sind die Farben nicht so kräftig wie auf dem Bild.

Der erste, flüchtige Eindruck war positiv... 46 passt auch bei 47er-Tendenz - allerdings läßt die Schuhbreite etwas zu wünschen übrig (zumindest bei der Anprobe mit handgestrickten Wintersocken  )

Die Herrenradhose mit Sitzpolster, die Damenradhose und das Damenoberteil machten trotz der verschweißten Folienverpackung auch einen guten Ersteindruck. Länger wollte ich die nette Verkäuferin heute nicht mit meiner Anwesenheit quälen - alles weitere folgt morgen!  

MfG

Christian


----------



## Montana (6. März 2008)

K L I C K hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravopunk (6. März 2008)

Hab mir jetzt auch die Schlappen und die Hose gekauft.

Die Schuhe passen mir zwar nicht so gut, wie die letzten von Specialized, die ich anprobieren durfte, aber dafür kosten sie auch wesentlich weniger.
Kurzum, für den Preis ok - ich kann nicht klagen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. März 2008)

Also, wenn sie mir nicht richtig passen würden, würde ich die Finger respektive Zehen weglassen. Da nützt doch auch der günstige Preis nichts.


----------



## bravopunk (6. März 2008)

Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon Ã¼berlegt, aber ich werd erstmal ne Ausfahrt mit denen machen und dann weiterschauen.
Und 100â¬ sind eben fÃ¼r mich auch kein Pappenstiel. So dass ich da einen Kompromiss hinnehmen/suchen muss.

Zudem ist mein einziges Problem mit den Schuhen, dass ich im Fersenbereich beim laufen ein wenig hoch und runter rutsche. Das konnte natÃ¼rlich bei den guten Schuhen mit Ratsche nicht so leicht passieren. Ansonsten sind die Lidl-Schuhe fÃ¼r mich eigentlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. März 2008)

Hi,
wie Montana schon schrieb, habe ich mir auch die Schuhe geholt.
Und sie schlappen an der Ferse. Das kann ich gar nicht leiden, also bring ich sie wieder zurück.

Die Schuhe fallen recht groß aus, es passen in jedem Fall noch dicke Socken rein.
Die Verarbeitung ist ansonsten OK.
Wenn sie passen, viel Spaß damit, für den Preis ...
Die Handschuhe sind OK.


----------



## DrStrangelove (6. März 2008)

Habe auch die Lidl-Schuhe gekauft, passen mit normalen Sportsocken so schon ordentlich. Ich habe aber auchnoch diese Sportschuh-Einlagen geholt und dadurch sitzt die Ferse etwas fester, jetzt sitzen die Schuhe bombenfest.


----------



## bravopunk (6. März 2008)

Also die Einlagen verschlimmern bei mir die Fersenproblematik leider nur ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrStrangelove (6. März 2008)

Hm, das ist natürlich dusslig.

Ich habe gerade mit einem Zollstock nachgemessen, Cleats mit einer Dicke unter 9mm sollten so passen dass sie den Boden nicht berühren. 
Und was mir aufgefallen ist: Das orangene Modell sitzt anders als das grau/blaue. Letztere passten bei mir viel besser.


----------



## BierBaron (6. März 2008)

Habe mir heute auch die Schuhe von Lidl gekauft.
Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern! 
Die Herren Radhose ist auch zu empfehlen


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (6. März 2008)

ich habe die LIDL-Taho mit den Specialized -Taho verglichen.
Der einzigste Unterschied ist das Logo und der Preis.19,95â¬ zu 79,95â¬
WÃ¤r ich doch blÃ¶d,wenn ich mir die bei LIDL nicht geholt hÃ¤tte.Wollte mir eh Trailschuhe kaufen.50â¬ billiger
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (6. März 2008)

BierBaron schrieb:


> Habe mir heute auch die Schuhe von Lidl gekauft.
> Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern!
> Die Herren Radhose ist auch zu empfehlen



habe mir auch zwei trägerhosen gekauft. 
one wall free  
wenn sie in 1 jahr kaputt sind? kauf ich mir halt neue, bei 10.- das stück kein problem.

mfg
frank


----------



## dsan1 (7. März 2008)

Ist zwar keine Kleidung und daher dezent off-topic, lohnt aber auch nicht so recht einen neuen Thread, daher voilà:

Ich hab mir heute die beiden Wandhalterungen für  8,- mitgenommen bei Lidl hier in Berlin. Hab sie auf Vorrat gekauft weil ich bald umziehe und deswegen noch nicht angebracht, sie wirken aber richtig klasse. Normalerweise kostet ein so'n Teild as doppelte, ich denk daher, das ist ein echter Tipp ...


----------



## AntaresH (7. März 2008)

Morgen

ich habe mir mal den Radcomputer geholt...3 Jahre Garantie...kann man nicht viel falsch machen...und bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden...wirklich viele Funktionen und das mit Trifffrequenz und kcal Verbrauch...dazu noch Beleuchtung und bei der Verarbeitung konnte ich auch nix feststellen...


----------



## Dude1979 (7. März 2008)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ok dann nehm ich das mit den Cleats zurück, so richtig konnte ich das auch nicht glauben.
> 
> Aber ich glaube eben nicht das es für 20 vernünftige Radschuhe geben kann. Und ich hab auch schon einige Billigschuhe gekauft und mich immerwieder geärgert.
> Geärgert hab ich mich aber auch schon über teure Schuhe.
> ...



Nur mal so zur Info, die Produktionskosten von Turnschuhen liegt bei sämtlichen Marken im kleinen einstelligen Euro-Bereich. Von daher kann man auch vernünftige Schuhe für 20 EUR verkaufen. Auch da wird noch genug Gewinnspanne vorhanden sein.


----------



## mnthemusic (7. März 2008)

So... hab mir gestern die Lidl-Schuhe auch geholt in Gr. 42. 
Daheim ausgepackt, war ich überrascht von der guten Verarbeitung. Mit meiner Ferse hatte ich kein Problem rauszurutschen. Hab die Schuhe aber trotzdem wieder zurückgebracht. Hab im vorderen Fussbereicht ca. 4cm Luft... Denke dass die Schuhe seeeeehr groß ausfallen... leider.... Ansonsten denke ich ein 1A Tipp um günstig an gute Schuhe zu kommen....


----------



## aicpr (7. März 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> ... Denke dass die Schuhe seeeeehr groß ausfallen... leider....



Also das kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen, ich hab normalerweise Gr. 42 und auch die Lidl Schuhe passen mir mit Gr. 42.


----------



## cdF600 (7. März 2008)

Hab mir gestern die Hose und die Brille gekauft. Die Hose passt ganz gut in M (trage sonst Konfektionsgröße 48), nur der Beinabschluß ist ein bisschen eng.
Die Brille ist super. Für den Preis sicher nicht zu toppen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie Wonder (7. März 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe mir gestern den Helm gekauft und der ist wirklich top für den Preis!! Es ist exakt der Cratoni Heli Helm, nur mir anderen Aufklebern. Der Lidl Helm hat 9,95  gekostet und der Cratoni Helm kostet ca. 50. Man kann also auch für einen günstigen Preis gute (Marken-)Qualität bekommen.


----------



## blueandrew (9. März 2008)

Hi,

bin ganz zufällig zu den Schuhen gekommen. Kann nur bestätigen, was ich gelesen habe: Sie fallen groß aus und an der Verse rutsch es etwas. Aber das  zeigt sich erst richtig bei der Nutzung.

Viel entscheidener ist, dass ich gar keine Pedalen habe. Da brauch ich eure Hilfe, ich seh da im Moment gar nicht durch. 

Gruß!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. März 2008)

Was willst Du denn fahren? Klickpedale oder Tatzen?


----------



## blueandrew (10. März 2008)

Klickis,

Tatzen ist ja nur die geriffelte Seite, richtig? Also als Alternative nicht schlecht. 

Könnte auch zwei verschieden Pedale nehmen, ein Paar für das Rennrad (nur klicken) und ein anderes für das Daily-Bike.


----------



## NiHö (11. März 2008)

Echt Geil!
Beim Bike ist der Preis egal und jetzt,Schuhe fÃ¼r 20â¬!
NEIN DANKE!


----------



## blueandrew (13. März 2008)

Kann oder will mir niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Ben1000 (13. März 2008)

Sorry, das ist der falsche Thread für Pedalenprobleme.

Trotzdem:
Tatzen: keine feste Verbindung zw. Schuh und Pedal
Klickies: feste Verbindung zw. Schuh und Pedal
Gibt auch kombinierte Pedale, eine Seite Tatzen, eine Klicki.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2008)

Womit Du sicher nichts verkehrt machst, sind Shimanos 520er oder 540er. Die günstigeren reichen eigentlich schon. Sind ein paar Gramm schwerer, aber gleiche Funktion und Haltbarkeit.
Kombipedale finde ich nicht so gut. Wenn man einklicken will, hängt die Klickseite immer unten, bis man sich da reingewurstelt hat, liegt man schon im Gebüsch.


----------



## The Body (13. März 2008)

Hatten die 545er nicht beiseitig zum einklicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (13. März 2008)

ja, mitunter aber nicht so gut zum Ausklicken, je nach Schuh wird das durch die Platform behindert. Zum ohne Clickies fahren taugen sie auch nicht, bei weichen Sohlen drückt sich der überstehende Clickmechanismus unangenehm durch - harte Sohlen greifen erst garnicht sondern rutschen auf dem Selben ab. Dafür aber bleischwer und teuer


----------



## Paradoxxx (18. März 2008)

Ich fahre die Lidl-Fahrradschuhe nun seit 12 Tagen und bin durchweg zufrieden damit. Anfangs schlief mir der linke Fuß nach einiger Zeit ein - nun, da die Schuhe eingefahren sind passen sie astrein. Selbst nach Touren um die 50 km fühlen sich meine Füße immernoch wohl. 

Also - warum Geld verschenken wenn Gutes doch so billig sein kann!


----------



## borni83 (8. April 2008)

wie schaut es aus, wo kann ich die denn jetzt noch bekommen? im onlineshop sind die nicht verfügbar! im laden sind auch keine mehr, gibts eine möglichkeit?


----------



## Dumens100 (8. April 2008)

kannst leider nur alle Lidl Läden in der Umgebung abfahren oder anrufen in der Hoffnung das noch welche da sind


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (9. April 2008)

Habe auch seit einem halben Jahr Lidl-Schuhe. Hätte mir besser gleich zwei Paar gekauft. Bin auch zufrieden. Bei Nässe taugen die natürlich nicht viel - aber mit Überziehschuhe geht das ganz gut. Ich habe aber gehört, dass der Aldi ab Montag welche im Reportoir haben soll


----------



## marcossa (10. April 2008)

also auf der aldi homepage sind keine schuhe abgebildet, bei den bike klamotten.

woher hast du die infos, dass die auch schuhe haben sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (10. April 2008)

Nur bei Aldi-Nord...


----------



## marcossa (10. April 2008)

schade  

vorallem die komplett schwarzen haben so ne intelligente belüftung.
da zahlt man bei nem markenschuh meist 100 euro mehr für


----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2008)

Hab mir auch mal Lidl Radschuhe gekauft und musste sie leider zurückgeben, da für meinen zarten Frauen Fuß die Schuhe viel zu breit ausfielen.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. April 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal Lidl Radschuhe gekauft und musste sie leider zurückgeben, da für meinen zarten Frauen Fuß die Schuhe viel zu breit ausfielen.



Das stimmt wohl. Die Schuhe sind mehr für Männer ausgelegt.


Das mit Schuhen vom Aldi wurde mir persönlich aus einer nicht sicheren Quelle zugetragen. Also aufjedenfall ohne Gewähr.


----------



## buledde (21. April 2008)

ja sind wirklich etwas gross, ich hab allerdings wohl ein Montagspaar erwischt, mir ist nach 2 testfahrten(um 20km) in der stadt die umhüllung der schnürsenkel abgescheuert und die kleine lasche abgerissen.
An sich nichts was die Funktion beeinträchtigt.
Mal schauen wie sie sich im dauerbetrieb machen werden.
mfg


----------



## Blackhawk (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab die Schuhe auch, und die Verarbeitung ist echt mies, will sagen, weist hohe Toleranzen auf. Ein Gewinde fuer die Cleats war gleich vergriesgnaddelt.  Die anderen Gewinde halten bis jetzt.
Auch mit der Atmungsaktivitaet ist es nicht soooo weit her. Naja, you get what you pay for...


----------



## Blackhawk (7. Mai 2008)

Nachdem mir gestern abend dann doch das Cleat abgerissen ist und im Pedal steckte, habe ich jetzt die Schrauben von Shimano genommen. Beim Umbau habe ich allerdings gesehen, dass auch die Verarbeitung im Inneren zu wuenschen uebrig laesst... GEIZ ist halt doch nicht GEIL...


----------

